# Beaver lake



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

12 lb flat head



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

nice Curtis!!!! where is that at ?


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Springfield 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

